# Alta-Tollhaus or waldhimmel . Ready to deposit. pls help asap



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

i am ready to pull trigger and make a deposit. please let me know ASAP which one is better for the price. If any info u want to PM , pls go ahead and PM me. thanks a lot for your help. 

Alta-Tollhaus -> Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs new litter of xbox x maika .. both dogs in that page


von waldhimmel -> litter 1 in German Shepherd Puppy | German Shepherd Puppies Litters .. between nemo x olive

both being offered at 2500. so price point is the same. can u guys pls help.. thankssssss you guys.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i have an alta-tollhaus boy and believe julie richards is one of the most experienced, knowledgeable and ethical people currently breeding german shepherd dogs. i cannot speak to the actual difference in the litters because i have an american showlines boy, bred by julie before she switched to german lines, and i know nothing about german lines. have you been approved for a alta-tollhaus puppy already?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Both are very regularly highly recommended.....but I personally "know" Julie Richards, and she is a very nice person & an ethical breeder. The other breeder is also highly regarded in the dog world......I don't think you'd go wrong with either!
JMO
Robin


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a feeling Julie's breeding has a waiting list, agree with the opinions above! Good luck in your search.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I may be HUGELY biased as the dog in my avatar is Alta-Tollhaus Gavin, in fact he's by Xbox out of Maika's mother, so pretty closely related to the upcoming litter. I absolutely love my dog, he's been a succesful show dog and starts tracking Sunday, his disposition is to die for and dealing with Julie was a great experience.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pick based on who you "click" with. IMO, buying a dog shouldn't be a "better for the price" decision.

I have two dogs from Julie/Alta-Tollhaus and know a dozen Maika and/or Xbox progeny. Maika is a fan favorite among acquaintances of Julie, even those that don't have a puppy from her litter. She's a beautiful, social, stable, happy-go-lucky dog.

Maika kissing a baby









Julie does not really do "waiting lists". She _always_ has more demand for her litters than supply, but just because someone expresses interest does not guarantee them a puppy. She prefers to get to know potential buyers and their goals for the dog before deciding if one of the puppies is a match. Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have known Julie for years and would buy a dog from her in a heartbeat. I am not familiar with the other breeder.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks guys. i think the answer is clear. cant wait till end of july!!!!!! aahhhhh


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

2500 USD's or Euros? 

Even if it is Dollars I would not pay 2500 Dollars for a puppy, doesn't matter what kind of pedigree the puppy has. That is, in my eyes, a complete rip off, doesn't matter how good the breeder is. 

I don't know why breeders get away with it. Might be a show dog thing. 

You could import a puppy from Germany for that kind of money, including shipping. 
I know breeders in Germany (some of the best out there) that charge not even HALF the money the breeders in the US charge. 

Not trying to start an argument but why do they charge so much money in the US? Can somebody explain that to me?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Mrs.K said:


> Not trying to start an argument but why do they charge so much money in the US? Can somebody explain that to me?


Because this is America Really, prices do seem much more here than in Europe. They are also more when you buy from someone with a "brand" name.
Maybe partially because it costs the breeder more to title and certify their dogs???


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I opened a topic in General Information because I don't want to steal this one


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mrs.K said:


> 2500 USD's or Euros?
> 
> Even if it is Dollars I would not pay 2500 Dollars for a puppy, doesn't matter what kind of pedigree the puppy has. That is, in my eyes, a complete rip off, doesn't matter how good the breeder is.
> 
> ...


The cost of purchasing the bitches (or purchasing them as puppies, titling them, showing them, Koerungs), stud fees, costs associated with breeding and welping, etc. Then there's the cost of traveling to shows and trials, bringing bitches to Germany to be bred (there's thousands that breeders already in Germany don't have to deal with), BSZS, show and trial entries. I know Julie personally, I know all of her dogs and I am familiar with her home and facilities inside and out. You get more than just a dog, you get the whole team and support behind you, something you don't get when importing. Also if the dog has a genetic problem like HD or ED you get another dog, also something not common in Europe (and you don't have to return your dog because obviously you love it and want to keep it regardless). She has top facilities, even the food and supplies are top notch. She also hosts our training club which involves very large insurance policies, heating/cooling and electricity bills, clearing snow, mowing our training field. To be honest I often wonder how she does the job that she does without charging more. $2500 is actually the low end for dogs of these lines in the US and is the higher end of her prices. Julie has told me personally she is uncomfortable with charging more even though most breeders of show lines around us have no problem charging $3500 or more, but at the same time, the money from the puppies goes back into her dogs, her breeding, and her training.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I know I ma kinda late on this.lol.In case you havent got the puppy yet i recommend Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs I am considering them when I am able to get my place and dog.I really like Zucca, she is what I look for in a dog, physical wise.I don't want a too sloped of a back, Zucca is a perfect example on how I want my GSD to look like.I already have 2 GSDs whom I love soo much, but Alta-Tollhaus is one breeder I will defiantly want a pup from!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I have met many waldhimmel dogs in person and WOW they are beautiful and have great temperaments.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Do either of them like water?Because I am going to take my dogs to dog beach and they better like it.lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know Waldhimmel dogs (too far away), but I have met probably three or four dozen Alta-Tollhaus dogs and not one didn't like water. In fact on Julie's blog it is a running theme that her dogs are obsessed with water.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

High line pups out of high profile litters are normally $2500 here....one of the differences is that there are really only a few dozen, if that, serious showline breeders who use the top German dogs and VA dogs in their programs....both these breeders do....I have seen a couple Alta Tollhouse pups from VA Gorbi Kirchenwald and they are very nice - and Xbox is a high profile dog....

Also, in the US, people want guarantees for everything it seems! I think, in Europe, people understand there are really no guarantees, you get what you get and cross your fingers it is HD/ED free....so the costs of puppies are higher...

We also have many costs that are higher here because of the scarcity of training, of clubs, of shows, etc....it is common to drive 100 miles or more to train regularly - to breed it is common to ship a dog accross the country or to drive 500 miles, stay in a hotel etc to do a breeding...because we are so scattered accross the US....costs are more, thus pups are more....to buy a pup in Europe for 800 euro - then ship it here, use agent to clear customs, etc...it will end up costing 1800-2500 US anyway...

Lee


----------



## 1000Sparks (Jun 16, 2008)

*not many like this, but*

I got my GSD at Jerlands...a 10 hour drive for us. I wanted a black longhaired and that's what I got. Wisconsin

People have said they are involved in too much....their main business is chickens....they have a lab so they are very much into genetics as they are with the horses and dogs.

The dog I have could be used for anything...fetches, knows many words, loves the water...never took her to obedience (I was sick at the time) but most people think she was trained.

Their guarantee is if the dog gets hip problems or anything else that was bred into her you get another pup of your choice. AND of course you don't turn the one you have back in....that goes for temperament also (although some people can mess a dog up)

Anyway, not advertising but I heard too many say they are too expensive for what you get.

Thank you


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

wolfstraum said:


> High line pups out of high profile litters are normally $2500 here....one of the differences is that there are really only a few dozen, if that, serious showline breeders who use the top German dogs and VA dogs in their programs....both these breeders do....I have seen a couple Alta Tollhous pups from VA Gorbi Kirchenwald and they are very nice - and Xbox is a high profile dog....


Also Julie is shipping bitches to Germany several times a year for breeding or to attend shows and events there. It is nice having Xbox in North America, but Julie puts a lot of thought into breedings and the male has to be right for the bitch, not just because of the show title or the convenience. If the best male is on another continent, Julie will make it work. She was in Germany a few weeks ago and now is back with two females (I believe one is going for training and another to be bred to a German male). She also recently made a trip from Michigan to Texas to meet a potential stud dog, so that is another trip just to meet the dog and owner before deciding on breeding.

I don't want to even think about the costs of traveling to Europe half a dozen times a year, most times with one or more dogs! Julie has been criticized by other show line breeders for not charging _more_.


----------

